# need advice



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

hi there.ok i need advice. im a 29 year old man, with a wife and kids, normal right down to the way i fart. but the last couple of weeks, like 4 or 6 weeks, i have been getting wierd symptoms, like breathing difficultys, and a feeling like my heart is racing, along with light headedness, and what i can only describe as the wierdest sore head i have ever had , as there is no pain, just a confused wierd stupid thoughts kinda feeling (worse trying to get to sleep, all these symptoms come n go, as for the chest onem its kinda scary, its almost as if someone is pressing against my chest, right in the middle, just above my ribs, and i can breath ok, it just is harder..so i went to the doctor, ok i lied, i have seen 3 differant doctors, and as they know i suffer from ibs, they all said the same PANIC ATTACKS !!! are these normal symptoms for panic attacks, although i dont feel panicy, until it happens ? im confused, please someone reply, thank you..you are not alone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Shaun, Yes, I know what you mean. There are times when my chest is .... what is a good word?.... tight? I can breathe fine, but it just feels tight. I also have difficulty concentrating at times and my thoughts seems to hop from one thing to another. I think for me it is a stress reaction. That old fight or flight mechanism gets engaged whether I need it to or not. Most times I am not aware of any anxiety when I feel this mental stupor-ness (made that word up







)and tightness. These reactions are prompted by our sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous systems. Eric posted this article in another Forum that explains these systems really well. Now don't let the fact that the article is tailored towards women throw you. The science is the same for men and women.







http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...&f=11&t=000732# 000029[/URL]Many IBS'ers report similar symptoms to what you described so, as your signature says, 'You are not alone.'







I don't think science can tell us everything yet. But sometimes just knowing that you have company with your symptoms helps.Relaxation techniques, exercise and proper sleep have helped me reduce the amount of chest "tightness" & mental loopiness







bouts.Hope you are feeling better soon.BQPS Found another article that Eric posted that explains this too:Here ya go: http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Newsletters/Summer02ANS.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Agree with everything BQ posted here for you.Sometimes medication is indicated as well. It's an opinion when nothing else works.Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorry..... typo.... I meant to say above that It is an OPTION when nothing else works


----------



## haggis_maker (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanx guys its good to know i am not aloneyou are not alone


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

No, you are not alone, Shaun... in fact, at times even doing things that don't usually cause anxiety for me..... sometimes still cause the anxiety or panic to reappear. My personal remedy for this is to use biofeedback techniques which are helpul "on the spot".Take today for example, I'm not feeling real well today to start with and the weather has turned cold and blustery up here in the northwoods which always affects my physical/mental/emotional wellbeing. Anyway.... during choreography class when I was called on to demonstrate something... I wasn't able to pull it together very well and that made me feel anxious. Usually I can do this without too much problem, but today the anxiety almost got the best of me. Eventually I was able to get through it, but I was uncomfortable the whole time... physical pain and fatigue usually cause me to feel pretty miserable some days.I rather think there are both physical implications and psychological implications that work together to create those anxious feelings.Like you, on the exterior, I appear to have it all together most of the time. It's usually only on the interior that I struggle.And sometimes all the logic in the world won't stop the panicky feelings. So, yes, I can identify.Lots of good help. B.Q. outlined some good points for ya. Eric has lots of good info to share with ya. If what you are experiencing is indeed panick attacks, you may want to ask your doctor about seeing a behavioral health therapist to help you with that... as they are the best educated when it comes to treating panic.I also panic less since I am older (I am 50). Don't have enough energy to waste it on that anymore







Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

well Shaun, I just got totally reamed out a little while ago on this board for daring to mention my heart condition in the same breath as IBS territory.However, after reading your post, I felt that I just had to throw something in.Have you had a Cardiologist check you out?Your post read:the last couple of weeks, like 4 or 6 weeks, i have been getting wierd symptoms, like breathing difficultys, and a feeling like my heart is racing, along with light headedness, and what i can only describe as the wierdest sore head i have ever had , as there is no pain, just a confused wierd stupid thoughts kinda feeling (worse trying to get to sleep, all these symptoms come n go, as for the chest onem its kinda scary, its almost as if someone is pressing against my chest, right in the middle, just above my ribs, and i can breath ok, it just is harder.."Shaun, those are symptoms of heart failure or a stroke.Your comment:as there is no pain, just a confused wierd stupid thoughts kinda feeling ______________________________________Is EXACTLY what I felt when I went to the ER with a pulse at 115 and I got tortured by the ER doctor and told I was having anxiety and that I was a mental case and should see a Psychiatrist.A week later my condition was so bad that the Cardiologists office was afraid to put me on the treadmill so they could assess any damage.It took a whole month on some very specific heart therapy to be healthy enough to get the treadmill done.I was at the Cardiologists office last week.He says I'm doing great and all is going well.Then he doubled my heart dose.Seems that while I am doing much much better there is still reason for concern.I'm now approved for a bit more exercise but I just get the "look" when I ask about scuba diving.It's like yeh right homefry!Ya know, it's entirely possible to run around with heart failure for a long long time.Heck, I did.I think I ran around with that mess for at least6 months.The problem with heart problems and stroke, is that we usually have a number of teeny tiny episodes that serve as an early warning in the body. But too often we ignore the body warnings and we either get told that it's a panic attack or we think we have a sinus problem or we think we ate something bad.Anything but the heart.And the standard tests don't always come out conclusive.It's a long and tedious diagnostic process.Your post:as they know i suffer from ibs, they all said the same PANIC ATTACKS !!! are these normal symptoms for panic attacks, although i dont feel panicy, until it happens ? im confused, please someone reply, thank you..Well, even though I got bombarded and told that I needed behavior therapy I too never felt panicky until the pain and the dizziness got so bad it freaked me out.And let me tell you, when these things progress and one day your whole side of the body goes numb and you can't pull a pitcher of tea out of the fridge with out your left arm and hand giving out..........well that's the day the panic attack arrives big time.So buy yourself a home BP and Pulse kit.The first line of preventative medicine.Then take you numbers religiously.If your top number is over 200 go to the hospital.If your bottom number is over 100, go to the hospital.If your pulse is over 100, that is considered TECHNICAL tachycardia.Go to the hospital.If ALL your numbers are high, do not drive, do not walk, sit down, put your feet up and call some one for immediate help to get you to a medical facillity.I've been there Shaun.I'm talking serious stuff here.Heart disease is a huge killer.Stroke is number 3 on the big list of what kills people and the number one disease process that paralyses people and renders them disabled.Take Care.And if warning to you means I get creamed and reamed....then who cares....At least I can rest well in knowing that I warned someone to be safe.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

Shaun... you did state that you already saw 3 doctors, didn't you? Assuming they checked you for cardiac-related problems? If not, then Kamie has a point.Hope this helps, Evie


----------

